# Christmas wish granted...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My wife just advised for Christmas she's having Haugen Handgun Leather down in Bismarck build me one of their Rancher Magnum Carry holsters for my 629.

The Rancher Magnum has been high on my wish list. It's one of the best hunting holster designs I have ever seen.

My current hunting rig is a crossdraw built by Nevada Gun Leather on a 1-3/4" Gunners Alley gunbelt, with an ammo slide by African Game Industries.

Call me old school but as far as I'm concerned, a fine handgun deserves to be carried in leather, and nothing beats a custom rig...


----------



## Dany (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds great! And you just gave the guy a promo! I am for sure going to do business with him!


----------

